

Apple reportedly testing 7.85-inch iPad prototype - suprgeek
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/05/apple-reportedly-testing-7-85-inch-ipad-prototype/

======
178
If they want to bring out an ~9" iPad, they have to solve a very interesting
design problem. I don't think is solvable and therefore am doubtful about a
smaller iPad, but on the other hand Apple has more and better paid people
working on this. The decision they are facing is basically:

 _A)_ Just shrinking down the existing viewport (like the article suggests).
Problem: would break Apple's own Human Interface Guidelines regarding minimum
sizes for text, touch targets, etc.

 _B)_ Just adding it as a new device format in the SDK like when the iPad came
out. Problem: more Platform fragmentation.

I realize that Apple is in a position where they could choose to go along with
the fragmentation, but it would seem strange. I am hoping for option C which
only they know.

------
Yarnage
I would totally buy a smaller iPad. My wife has an iPad but I ended up going
with a Galaxy Tab 8.9 inch because it's the perfect size (the iPad felt a
little too big for me). Though the Galaxy Tab kinda sucks.

~~~
motti_s
I might get one as well. The main thing I don't like about the iPad (and other
10" tablets) is that I can't conveniently hold it in one hand.

------
twiceaday
At 7.85 inches used at the iPhones viewing distance it will be very close to
Retina if it has the iPad 3G resolution.

